# sauger at racine dam



## coondog32 (Jun 20, 2011)

Any one started catching auger yet


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

how far are you from the dam? no location on your profile.

if its a long drive, you've probably got places nearer that could turn out some good results. and smaller bodies of water with smaller low head type dams, tailraces from lakes and river confluences are easier to figure out than a dam on the big O.

if you're close (within 45 min) i would suggest hitting it at peak times (day break and sunset) and just putting in the work. dragging and popping jigs (1/4 - 1/2 oz) with 3' - 4" twisters and paddle tail grubs or shiners and fathead minnows.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Went down today and didn't get any. Water was a little muddier than i was hoping for. I'd say mid week-next weekend should be good. Water just needs to clear up.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

BigFishHunter said:


> Went down today and didn't get any.


I went to Belleville yesterday and ran into some friends that live about 15 minutes from Racine. They haven't caught any Sauger there yet this year, and very few catfish or hybrids, for that matter. 

Belleville hasn't been much better. In 8 hours, out of 5 of us, one guy caught 4 smallish sauger, another guy caught a 15" hybrid. I went hiking, from the dam all the way down to the fishing pier, and caught one 3lb smallmouth and one 27" walleye. Of all the people that came and went, we didn't see another fish caught. A couple of the guys said that was the most fish they've seen caught there in a couple months.

This shad kill really sucks.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i'm the opposite, i'd much rather have stained, milky or murky water for sauger or saugeye. the less light penetration, the shallower they 're likely to move to feed, and seem to be more active during the lull periods of the day in stained water. the light gathering layer in their eyes are incredibly sensitive. so anything that can prevent it, is good for me, whether it be some chop on the water from wind or current, stained water, cloud cover, rain or a waning sun. the tailrace and low head dams i usually fish, are constantly at less than a foot of visibility. but those fish can see fine and key in on vibrations too.


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Have the eyes picked up down there yet. I might head down from Athens friday and try the river for them for first time. Been killing them at buckeye lake just want to try the river.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## coondog32 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the info I live about 30 minitus from Indian lake that's where I fish most of time just wanted to try something new.


----------

